# One Yoda Ear at 6 months



## PaperFriend (Mar 20, 2014)

Miley turns 6 months in a week. Her right ear has been up and perfectly erect for a long time now. Her left ear went up at 5 months but is softer and hangs to the side when relaxed. When she is alert it picks up but not as erect as the other ear. Time to tape or will it get stronger on its own?


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

hmm hopefully someone who has more experience will comment but I personally would tape the ear.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Agree,time to tape.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

I would go more in the direction of exercises over taping, or perhaps both. generally the supports suggested for GSD are more so to get ears to stand upright and no so much to address a poor ear set.

you will have to properly post these rather than breathe rite strips, etc. my concern would be adding additional weight to the ear without proper exercises. by exercises I mean anything that gets her alert and moving that ear up correctly - sessions like showing her a ball then quickly taking it away and repeating.... or lots of reps with a squeeky toy, change of environments where there are interesting things (kids dogs birds etc). and of course lots of chew toys.


----------



## PaperFriend (Mar 20, 2014)

I have her constantly chewing and I do lot of exercises but even at full alert that ear is set more to the side than her other ear. Breathe rite strips just make the ear hang more to the side. Thinking about getting her ears professionally taped. Maybe have it taped to her other ear so it doesn't fall to the side. Thoughts?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

^yeah so you're basically already experiencing what I was stating as my concerns. I've attached a photo... this is what I mean by posting. it may improve her ear slightly but like I said before, there is little to be done for a poor earset. worth a try.

heres a comprehensive link. not specific to the issue you're having with ears but some good things to consider - http://texasworkingshepherds.com/german-shepherd-ears-not-standing-up-what-can-i-do/


----------



## PaperFriend (Mar 20, 2014)

Well they are now taped and tied together. Went to the vet yesterday and had it done. She was not happy about it but it no longer bothers her. Hopefully this will improve her left ear. The vet noticed the lack of curve in the left ear as well as the improper set. Only time will tell now.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

PaperFriend said:


> Miley turns 6 months in a week. Her right ear has been up and perfectly erect for a long time now. Her left ear went up at 5 months but is softer and hangs to the side when relaxed. When she is alert it picks up but not as erect as the other ear. Time to tape or will it get stronger on its own?


My boys ears do that as well it’s like they slide an inch down when he’s relaxed his ears aren’t open yet they are almost open he’s almost 5 months.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Kiki18 said:


> My boys ears do that as well it’s like they slide an inch down when he’s relaxed his ears aren’t open yet they are almost open he’s almost 5 months.


thread is from 2015. 
op last seen 2016.


----------

